# Single Mom needs advice on driving



## CalypsoCat (Mar 3, 2017)

hello I have a few questions. I am a single mom of 4, and I'm considering quitting my massage therapy job (which doesn't pay enough to feed us and pay bills) and driving for Uber. If I work 8a-6p 4 days a week do you think that will be enough and if I'm going to do the program that Uber has with the car lease through them?


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/considering-becoming-a-driver.145472/

Lots more like this. Do not give up your day job. Do NOT get that leasing program thru Uber. Do a quick search. Good luck.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

CalypsoCat said:


> hello I have a few questions. I am a single mom of 4, and I'm considering quitting my massage therapy job (which doesn't pay enough to feed us and pay bills) and driving for Uber. If I work 8a-6p 4 days a week do you think that will be enough and if I'm going to do the program that Uber has with the car lease through them?


Dont do it. You will regret ever joining this evil company after your honeymoon. You will make minimum wage or a bit higher. The worst part about driving uber riders are their riders particularly in the cities. If you were unemployed its a different story. I would say you can try it and get their incentive but you must keep in mind that during your honeymoon they feed you the best and most proffitable fares. If you decide to chase their new driver incentive DO NOT quit your current job. They designed their system for you to do just that. Once you do they know they got you


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

*Keep your current job,* and if you can work out childcare you can _consider_ driving your own car for Uber part-time. If your car doesn't qualify for Uber, look for other types of work.

Don't even think about leasing from Uber to drive. The leases are $170-$180 *per week*, which is crazy.


----------



## SailingWithThe Breeze (Feb 22, 2017)

Three have answered and I certainly won’t be the last. After factoring in all of the variables such as depreciation and taxes, you will not make enough money to support you and your 4 kids. Those that are supporting their family exclusively through Rideshare driving are driving 50-70 hours a week and also working during the optimum times, which are 5am-9am, 4pm-7pm, and 11pm-2:30am. (They work more than just these hours, but those windows are when a full-timer will likely make 60-70% of his/her income.)

What Ridesharing can do for you is allow you to pick up some extra spending cash when you have a little free time to drive. With 4 kids and being a single parent, I would absolutely keep or find a regular full-time job.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Hey speaking as a fare-for-hire veteran of the transportation for pay business I can say read and re-read all the posts before me.................... I drive a taxi have for 13 years with over 500,000 miles under my belt I also own my cab but anyways if you really want to jump into the transportation for pay business as a full time driver to be able to make a life for you and your kids DO NOT I repeat DO NOT try to do Uber especially with a car leasing through them.....terrible .....absolutely horrible mistake going through them the payment is ridiculously high ...........best advice I can give you is look into driving an actual Taxi.....you know painted numbered and regulated as a true Taxi..........not some messed up immoral unethical illegal 3rd party wanna be cab company. 
Good luck


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

CalypsoCat said:


> hello I have a few questions. I am a single mom of 4, and I'm considering quitting my massage therapy job (which doesn't pay enough to feed us and pay bills) and driving for Uber. If I work 8a-6p 4 days a week do you think that will be enough and if I'm going to do the program that Uber has with the car lease through them?


Bad move


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

8-6 x 4 days = probably between $300-$600 'gross' weekly earnings (before expenses). 

After calculating expenses, is it worth it?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

8-3pm are some of the worst hours to drive, so you might get decent pay between 3-6.

Remember, you are driving people when they need a ride. What happens between 8-5pm? Everyone is already at their job!

I don't drive during the week, but the hours that people that do tend to be more split shift, like 5-8 (rush hour and airport rides) then from 4-9. Anywhere in between is known as an extremely slow period.

But that is kind of your issues with Massage Therapist as well I'm sure. Most people aren't going to be getting a Massage during work hours monday-friday. The same times that your current job is busy is when Uber is busy for many of the same reasons.


----------



## SailingWithThe Breeze (Feb 22, 2017)

Hey, you could always drive and offer your Uber passengers foot massages! (Just joking around...around here, foot massages are often referenced because a lot of Uber passengers feel entitled.)


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

In St. Pete you're likely you get $300 to $400'ish a week during those hours. Subtract fuel and that equals 4 starving children. I'd suggest working Friday/Saturday nights but honestly your market is pretty saturated with part timers during those hours. Keep your day job, or find a better day job.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

DO NOT consider this a full time job, no matter what. Get a decent M-F job, and drive the lucrative weekend schedules if you do it AT ALL.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

You have kids. So no no no! Your better off on assited liveing


----------



## leroy jenkins (May 27, 2015)

>If I work 8a-6p 4 days a week do you think that will be enough
No. No. No. And absolutely No.

>and if I'm going to do the program that Uber has with the car lease through them?
No. No. No. And absolutely No.

See what kind of job programs your local area has. (maybe your local Goodwill location---not the stores---has free job counseling)

If you quit your current job and rely on Uber, YOU WILL BECOME HOMELESS. no joke. no sarcasm.

good luck. let us know how things turn out.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Buy a van, put your massage table in the back, provide happy endings and earn big tips...in the end. Double pay day!!!








For real though, parlay your massage business by the people you meet. Provide "on site service" (I come to you) and do runs in between your clients. Even advertise your gig with biz cards and discounts to riders. Good luck!


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Single moms considering uber that pretty much shows the workforce out the friggin sucks. OBAMA screwed everything up!


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

CalypsoCat said:


> hello I have a few questions. I am a single mom of 4, and I'm considering quitting my massage therapy job (which doesn't pay enough to feed us and pay bills) and driving for Uber. If I work 8a-6p 4 days a week do you think that will be enough and if I'm going to do the program that Uber has with the car lease through them?


DO NOT QUIT your job until you've driven 20-30 hours of Uber first. Why?
1) See if you like having strangers, drunks, amorous couples, sick people, idiots, etc in your car. Many people do not enjoy it.
2) See if you can maintain a pristine car with your kids also being in it regularly. Cleanliness is one of the few "must haves" for uber.
3) Uber is self-employment. You have to SAVE money for income tax and SECA (15.3%) at the end of the year. IF you are tight, you won't have enough to pay uncle sam, and far better to owe your landlord than the IRS. Your landlord can put you on the street. The IRS can take everything you have...and they unselfconsciously vicious...think socio-paths with federal gov't information. 
4) What you make is far less than the advertisements and the idiot drivers you talked to previously. Check the rates per mile in your city. Remember Uber takes 25-30% of that. Expenses per mile in most cars is about $0.50/mile. You will be making penny's per mile. 
5) Uber is a far better SIDE GIG where you only drive peak times for peak money...and even that isn't much.


----------



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

Bad idea quitting any job to drive for Uber. 

Leasing a car to drive for them...insanity. 

With the immigration crackdown you can make $20 hour picking tomatoes. I told a local farmer I could supply him with a hundred Uber drivers at that rate.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

Dont quit your job for Uber. It isnt worth it for a full time gig unless you are doing 70 hours a week. Because the per hour income is shit after your expenses are factored in.


----------



## Recoup (Jan 30, 2017)

St. Pete is in Tampa Bay area, with woeful rates:

>> Base $1.00, 0.80 a mile, and 0.11 a minute.

Yikes! I don't know how people even cover their expenses at those numbers. Remember, CalypsoCat, this is _before_ Uber takes its cut off the top. Please heed what everyone else is saying and don't give up your day job.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

No. Just don't do it. This company could go up in flames at any moment anyway.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

No. Don't do it. Go apply for financial aid.


----------



## Honey Badger (Oct 1, 2016)

I have some beach front property in Idaho for sale if you are interested.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Hi I live in the Daytona area which is basically the same type of tourist town. All I can say is do not plan on doing this full time! Do not believe the people who will tell you that you can make $1,000+ a week doing this. That is very rare these days in almost every area.

I've driven for about five months here mostly during the day and on average I do about 1 ride per hour and $5 an hour gross (before deducting gas and other expenses). Yes I am serious. If you don't believe me feel free to PM me and I will send you screenshots for my last couple weeks. It will open your eyes for sure.

If you do this then do it only part time or say to help make your car payment. The best use for driving Uber in 2017 in most areas in my opinion is to simply turn on the app when you are by yourself and on the way to the store or elsewhere and are not in a hurry. Then you might earn a little bit of money to pay for your gas for the day and maybe a bit on your car payment and insurance. That is the SMART way to be a Uber driver in 2017.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

[QUOTE="CalypsoCat, post: 2175359, member: 96651" If I work 8a-6p 4 days a week[/QUOTE]

These are the WORST POSSIBLE TIMES TO BE WORKING...

Reverse that and work...

6:00 PM to 8:00 AM wednesday to sunday...

Those are the only hours you will stand a chance of making a living.


----------



## Honey Badger (Oct 1, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> [QUOTE="CalypsoCat, post: 2175359, member: 96651" If I work 8a-6p 4 days a week


These are the WORST POSSIBLE TIMES TO BE WORKING...

Reverse that and work...

6:00 PM to 8:00 AM wednesday to sunday...

Those are the only hours you will stand a chance of making a living.[/QUOTE]
Working 14 hours all night is a great idea. That way you are way too tired to feel the pounding sensation in your ass.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Don't drive for uber.


----------



## Tars Tarkas (Dec 30, 2016)

CalypsoCat said:


> hello I have a few questions. I am a single mom of 4, and I'm considering quitting my massage therapy job (which doesn't pay enough to feed us and pay bills) and driving for Uber. If I work 8a-6p 4 days a week do you think that will be enough and if I'm going to do the program that Uber has with the car lease through them?


Uber is not a continually running conveyor belt of work. The limits on what you can make are _not _determined by your willingness or capacity to work. That is the sad truth I've discovered about it. Any day is a crap shoot. I have no control over the available work, so my willingness to work has no effect on my earnings. Again, this was the sad and rude realization. Want to work hard? Think that will make you money? Nope.

It's sort of like gold mining. I can go out there and pan for gold all day with a great attitude, but the river may not have gold in it. My desire to work is not matched by the availability of work.

Uber is OK for extra money and kind of cool for that. But it's not enough, and not predictable enough, for a full-time job.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

CalypsoCat said:


> hello I have a few questions. I am a single mom of 4, and I'm considering quitting my massage therapy job (which doesn't pay enough to feed us and pay bills) and driving for Uber. If I work 8a-6p 4 days a week do you think that will be enough and if I'm going to do the program that Uber has with the car lease through them?


DON"T DO IT!! think of ur kids. driving is a dangerous job. the uber gig pays peanuts.

if u do the uber lease, i'm thinking u will net maybe $150 a week at best at those florida rates. this is after u get to know the city ur driving in.


----------



## Jorge ft lauderdale (Dec 13, 2016)

JimKE said:


> *Keep your current job,* and if you can work out childcare you can _consider_ driving your own car for Uber part-time. If your car doesn't qualify for Uber, look for other types of work.
> 
> Don't even think about leasing from Uber to drive. The leases are $170-$180 *per week*, which is crazy.


A Corolla is 150 a camry is 180 per week. No down payment no depreciation no maintenance. If you want to destroy you car, pay oil changes, brakes, CV joints, tires, it doest sound that bad. And the best part, you return the car when you want. Of course you will need to make at least 1200 a week, which means working like 10 hrs a day 6 days a week


----------



## Adam-St (Feb 14, 2017)

Lyft partners with Chevy to offer Equinoxes for $115 a week and if you do 65 rides with them during any week then you don't have to pay the $115 for that week. Think about it though lets say 2 rides per hour = 32.5 hours just to get out of paying the rental fee for that week. Not to mention any miles driven when the app is turned off are clocked @ $0.25 a mile
I wouldn't do it even if i was desperate but it is at least somewhat of an alternative. Theres gotta be something else out there for you. I'll be praying that you find it


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Jermin8r89 said:


> Single moms considering uber that pretty much shows the workforce out the friggin sucks. OBAMA screwed everything up!


BTW he is not the president anymore...

don't make a bad situation worse... the lease is a trap. what little money you could "maybe" make is not worth it to your children.

http://news3lv.com/news/local/friends-remember-uber-driver-killed-in-dui-crash

http://ktla.com/2017/01/14/uber-dri...eferrer&utm_medium=twitter&utm_source=quiboat

https://www.youtube.com/shared?ci=7QWOG_gnuCM

Terrible that a woman is working 3 jobs and late at night. Lady's children will not have insurance policy to fall back on or any financial support here on in. Driver was a contractor not an employee. Uber's valuation now closing in on 50 Billion and this poor woman was probably doing a 5 dollar ride less Uber's 20 % commission. For all the money she made the family they probably won't even be able to pay for the funeral. Welcome to the precarious world of work and slavery

HOPE this Helps !!


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

Why isn't it public knowledge yet that this is a bad idea? Why are there still people considering doing this as an adequate 4 day job during school/daycare hours? WHY?!


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

CalypsoCat said:


> hello I have a few questions. I am a single mom of 4, and I'm considering quitting my massage therapy job (which doesn't pay enough to feed us and pay bills) and driving for Uber. If I work 8a-6p 4 days a week do you think that will be enough and if I'm going to do the program that Uber has with the car lease through them?


Check if you can find Amazon Prime Now in Tampa, you can work there and make more money plus you can sign to also work both fulfillment and delivery. You don't have to put with ungrateful, cheap, self-entitled and even dangerous passengers.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

yes amazon flex would be better pay..........whats the rate per mile in florida 65 cents per mile?????? lol at 1.30 per mile in the old days you could make good money, 65 cents a mile is slave wage, youd onlly make money on long trips


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

Strange Fruit said:


> Why isn't it public knowledge yet that this is a bad idea? Why are there still people considering doing this as an adequate 4 day job during school/daycare hours? WHY?!


Because of many former and present drivers makes it believable in order to get their hands on the referral bonus with complete disregard for telling the truth. I'm happy to say that I had actually discouraged several people from joining in and proud of it.



dnlbaboof said:


> yes amazon flex would be better pay..........whats the rate per mile in florida 65 cents per mile?????? lol at 1.30 per mile in the old days you could make good money, 65 cents a mile is slave wage, youd onlly make money on long trips


And most people tips you....


----------



## vspr01 (Aug 29, 2016)

If u do piza delivery for dominos i gauranter u will make more $$$ in CASH.
Use ur 100 year old car if u have.... No need to invest. 

If u dont have car... Apply for piza maker at dominos.. Easy relax job. 

Do not do uber.

With uber yes u make $ today but after xxx weeks u need car repair who u pay $ out. Also value of ur car goes down.


----------



## rubidoux (Jan 23, 2017)

Im a single mom ubering close to full time, but about have my income is from child support. I couldnt make enough to support me and my two kids w/o another source of income. 

One of the nice things about this for me is that my oldest is old enough and comfortable staying home all night w my little one alone, so Im able to go out after my little guy is asleep and get home in time to get them up for school. I agree w others that the money is better at night.

I also agree that its key that you dont do that lease deal. If theres any other way to get an affordable uberable car, it might be worth thinking about. But that lease deal is awful.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

PepeLePiu said:


> Check if you can find Amazon Prime Now in Tampa, you can work there and make more money plus you can sign to also work both fulfillment and delivery. You don't have to put with ungrateful, cheap, self-entitled and even dangerous passengers.


EFF OFF! We don't need any more drivers!  
BTW, you can only do one or the other.

Also, if you do only UberEats, you can avg about $20 / hr with very little miles. But that is in Tampa (usually between 3P-7P) but I've heard St. Pete sucks for eats.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Uberyouber said:


> BTW he is not the president anymore...


Presidential policy effects can usually be felt several years past a Presidents departure.

Most of the issues President Obama faced while in office was due to President Bush's policies. We'll continue to feel President Obama's policies through President Trumps term(s) and his affect will... so on and so forth.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Presidential policy effects can usually be felt several years past a Presidents departure.
> 
> Most of the issues President Obama faced while in office was due to President Bush's policies. We'll continue to feel President Obama's policies through President Trumps term(s) and his affect will... so on and so forth.


Yea this was what I was inferring..,m


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Fubernuber said:


> Dont do it. You will regret ever joining this evil company after your honeymoon. You will make minimum wage or a bit higher. The worst part about driving uber riders are their riders particularly in the cities. If you were unemployed its a different story. I would say you can try it and get their incentive but you must keep in mind that during your honeymoon they feed you the best and most proffitable fares. If you decide to chase their new driver incentive DO NOT quit your current job. They designed their system for you to do just that. Once you do they know they got you


Ditto dat



touberornottouber said:


> Hi I live in the Daytona area which is basically the same type of tourist town. All I can say is do not plan on doing this full time! Do not believe the people who will tell you that you can make $1,000+ a week doing this. That is very rare these days in almost every area.
> 
> I've driven for about five months here mostly during the day and on average I do about 1 ride per hour and $5 an hour gross (before deducting gas and other expenses). Yes I am serious. If you don't believe me feel free to PM me and I will send you screenshots for my last couple weeks. It will open your eyes for sure.
> 
> If you do this then do it only part time or say to help make your car payment. The best use for driving Uber in 2017 in most areas in my opinion is to simply turn on the app when you are by yourself and on the way to the store or elsewhere and are not in a hurry. Then you might earn a little bit of money to pay for your gas for the day and maybe a bit on your car payment and insurance. That is the SMART way to be a Uber driver in 2017.


You're where I was at when I finally quit. Earnings just kept going lower and lower. I was finally to the $4-$5 an hour spot when I pulled the plug permanently.
Uber has destroyed so many families.

Uber's imminent demise cannot happen soon enough.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

CalypsoCat said:


> hello I have a few questions. I am a single mom of 4, and I'm considering quitting my massage therapy job (which doesn't pay enough to feed us and pay bills) and driving for Uber. If I work 8a-6p 4 days a week do you think that will be enough and if I'm going to do the program that Uber has with the car lease through them?


Fill in this form to get the answer:

Question: Should I quit my job doing ______ to instead do uber because my job ______.

Answer: No.

Follow up question: But I heard that Uber was good because _________.

Answer: No.

Another follow up:

But what about _________?

Answer: No.

As a parent it's also important to stay alive and out of excessively dangerous situations. There's not much worse than driving jobs like this which rank near the worst.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

The fact that this single mother of 4 is considering Uber over her current job is alarming but speaks volumes of her will to try anything to provide for her young ones.

It would be nice to see someone start a Go Fund Me page for her to prevent this catastrophe from occurring


----------



## Uptoyou132 (Jul 14, 2016)

CalypsoCat said:


> hello I have a few questions. I am a single mom of 4, and I'm considering quitting my massage therapy job (which doesn't pay enough to feed us and pay bills) and driving for Uber. If I work 8a-6p 4 days a week do you think that will be enough and if I'm going to do the program that Uber has with the car lease through them?


Please, for your kids sake, do not do this.



RaleighUber said:


> DO NOT QUIT your job until you've driven 20-30 hours of Uber first. Why?
> 1) See if you like having strangers, drunks, amorous couples, sick people, idiots, etc in your car. Many people do not enjoy it.
> 2) See if you can maintain a pristine car with your kids also being in it regularly. Cleanliness is one of the few "must haves" for uber.
> 3) Uber is self-employment. You have to SAVE money for income tax and SECA (15.3%) at the end of the year. IF you are tight, you won't have enough to pay uncle sam, and far better to owe your landlord than the IRS. Your landlord can put you on the street. The IRS can take everything you have...and they unselfconsciously vicious...think socio-paths with federal gov't information.
> ...


Well said comment. Only do Uber for extra money. I like to get new shoes every now and then. I go and do Uber to make quick money when it's busy, then I get out.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

In a lease?, no. In a clean, cheap, paid for car that is almost too old for Uber and with an emergency fund? Sure.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

I hear keeping baby pics on dash rolls in pity tips and blocks the usually inevitable advances...

PS don't do the lease. Dont quit your job. If you have an old car that qualifies and can get grandma or someone to watch your kids, try a few Friday and Saturday evenings. Or SUPER early Saturday and Sunday AM (start 3 or 4 am) if the rough party crowd clientele is too much.
If you have an old minivan or could use an old minivan, drive THAT instead.



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> These are the WORST POSSIBLE TIMES TO BE WORKING...
> 
> Reverse that and work...
> 
> ...


Yes.

As one of the few people on here to actually get decent-ish money in this gig, I can tell you with 100% certainty: only nights and only long shifts... Fri-Sun if lazy, Thurs-Sun if serious, Weds-Sun if hardcore, Tues-Sun nights if desperate


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

CalypsoCat said:


> hello I have a few questions. I am a single mom of 4, and I'm considering quitting my massage therapy job (which doesn't pay enough to feed us and pay bills) and driving for Uber. If I work 8a-6p 4 days a week do you think that will be enough and if I'm going to do the program that Uber has with the car lease through them?


No, not a chance! If you work 3pm to 3am 6 days a week you might be able to pay your bills. If you have to lease a car to do this then the answer is simply no.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

I think you can ignore the people saying the 8-2 is the worst time as that's the times i work and do great with those hours . I actually really only work 8-11 or 12 so 3 or 4 hours and I rarely make under $100 net every time I work those times


----------



## warrior lady (Jul 11, 2016)

If you have your kids make a simple tip sign, you will get lots of tips. Mine says: Tips 4 My Kids R (backward R) Greatly Appreciated! - (A drunk guy was laughing at the backward R, saying he really liked it). It's just written in marker on a neon yellow file folder. I attach it to back of passenger front seat with that little eyeglass rope holder and key chain clamp. A good amount of people say, "Here's a little something for your kids'" Plus people usually ask how many kids you have and then you can sometimes talk about them a little. Then they see you as a hard working mom trying to support her kids. Better chance of tipping. Also if you tell some riders some crazy drunk rider stories you have experienced, it makes them more likely to tip also.

Also, if you drive evening/ night or bar hours, DEFINITELY CARRY WEAPONS WITHIN EASY REACH. I have a tazor, mace, and 2 different knives.


----------



## camel (Jun 12, 2017)

I wish I had read these advice. Uber 's going down so quick, both financially and morally. Drivers in this forum are honest and hard working Americans.


----------



## Tars Tarkas (Dec 30, 2016)

CalypsoCat said:


> hello I have a few questions. I am a single mom of 4, and I'm considering quitting my massage therapy job (which doesn't pay enough to feed us and pay bills) and driving for Uber. If I work 8a-6p 4 days a week do you think that will be enough and if I'm going to do the program that Uber has with the car lease through them?


10 hours online each day? That's about $100/day in my world. 4 days a week? That's $400/week. Is that enough? Is that more than you made giving massages?

I'm leasing a car through Uber Xchange if you'd like to chat about it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Where has SHIFTY DRAKE GONE ?

Anyone know ?


----------



## Statia (Jan 19, 2017)

Kalee said:


> The fact that this single mother of 4 is considering Uber over her current job is alarming but speaks volumes of her will to try anything to provide for her young ones.
> 
> It would be nice to see someone start a Go Fund Me page for her to prevent this catastrophe from occurring


I'm a single mom of 3 and I drive up to 60 hours to make ends meet. My youngest is autistic and attends a special needs school which is not cheap. Additionally trying to work a 9-5 at this time is not beneficial for me due to the fact that my son has therapy everyday and his progress is way more important than anything else. If we were paid higher fares it wouldn't be so bad Don't expect Uber to have any sympathy for you for being a single mother I've been going at it back-and-forth with them for the past five months even reached out to them to see if they would consider sponsoring my autistic son's summer camp for $1400. I got the same usual template email response as usual.


----------



## TriadUberGoober (Feb 16, 2016)

Just join and try it for a few months in your free time. That will educate you enough to make a decision.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Statia said:


> I'm a single mom of 3 and I drive up to 60 hours to make ends meet. My youngest is autistic and attends a special needs school which is not cheap. Additionally trying to work a 9-5 at this time is not beneficial for me due to the fact that my son has therapy everyday and his progress is way more important than anything else. If we were paid higher fares it wouldn't be so bad Don't expect Uber to have any sympathy for you for being a single mother I've been going at it back-and-forth with them for the past five months even reached out to them to see if they would consider sponsoring my autistic son's summer camp for $1400. I got the same usual template email response as usual.


maybe go down to the office instead.



CalypsoCat said:


> hello I have a few questions. I am a single mom of 4, and I'm considering quitting my massage therapy job (which doesn't pay enough to feed us and pay bills) and driving for Uber. If I work 8a-6p 4 days a week do you think that will be enough and if I'm going to do the program that Uber has with the car lease through them?


Your doing massage therapy wrong.

Have you thought about going to one of those places with the blacked out windows? Just kidding!

Anyhow, they have a on demand massage app, I think called soothe? They market it as a Uber for massages. Its probably not the only one they have. Anyhow, I would try and go as a solo practitioner if I was you and get some private clients. If I am paying $60-$100+ an hour for a massage at a by the rule kind of place. I would think my massage therapist is getting paid at least $20/hr. If you do Uber, you can advertise your massage services when they ask what you do for a living (90% of customers as this question)

You can also simply cuddle with strangers now as well.



Jimmy Bernat said:


> I think you can ignore the people saying the 8-2 is the worst time as that's the times i work and do great with those hours . I actually really only work 8-11 or 12 so 3 or 4 hours and I rarely make under $100 net every time I work those times


Sure, maybe in Colorado, but down here in the south your just asking to overheat in the spring/summer/most of fall. Not the best use of your car.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Well what happened?


----------



## Recoup (Jan 30, 2017)

negeorgia said:


> Well what happened?


This is a necro-thread. OP's first and last visit here was March 3.


----------



## icowrich (Jun 23, 2017)

Bean said:


> In St. Pete you're likely you get $300 to $400'ish a week during those hours. Subtract fuel and that equals 4 starving children. I'd suggest working Friday/Saturday nights but honestly your market is pretty saturated with part timers during those hours. Keep your day job, or find a better day job.


Then it helps that gas is getting so cheap, no?


----------

